# 36th day but negative hpt



## tuppence (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey! I could use some advice--my cycle has been pretty regular since I got AF back about 18 mo after the baby was born, averaging 29 days. Today is cycle day 36, so I'm about a week late. My boobs are sore and I'm nauseous, but no AF and the two hpts I've taken have been negative.

Any ideas? I've got one hpt left which I was going to try later this week on 1st morning urine...


----------



## JennP (May 4, 2004)

Sorry I have not advice but I am in the same boat! I was to get my period on day 28-30 (9/19 or 9/20). I took a preg test on 9/23 and it was a faint positive, then again on 9/26 and 9/29 and both were negative.

I called the Dr. because I am VERY regular and I don't know what to do. I think tomorrow, Monday I will ge in for a blood test and maybe a consult.

Wish I knew what was going on!

Good luck to you, hope it is what YOU hope for!

JennP


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Do you chart or otherwise know when/if you ovulated??

Stress can put off ovulation for a while, so think a couple weeks back- anything stressful happen? sickness?

Could there be thyroid issues? I think that's why I had an insanely long (56 day) cycle this time around.

I dunno, those are just some of the reasons I know of that can cause longer than normal cycles.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I've "skipped a month" plenty of times. It's also not that unusual to get false negatives on HPTs very early.


----------



## tuppence (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eirual* 
Do you chart or otherwise know when/if you ovulated??

Stress can put off ovulation for a while, so think a couple weeks back- anything stressful happen? sickness?

Could there be thyroid issues? I think that's why I had an insanely long (56 day) cycle this time around.

I dunno, those are just some of the reasons I know of that can cause longer than normal cycles.

Good questions--thank you... I don't temp but I do chart CM and I seemed to ovulate on time and I can't think of anything stressful, although our living situation is always a bit stressful.

I do have a thyroid problem so maybe that's it. I'd thought I was going to be lucky because things had been so regular but I guess stuff can happen any time.

If I'm getting the normal CM cycle, am I ovulating or is it possible to have the right kind of CM and not ovulate, just like it's possible to have a period and not ovulate?


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

It is totally possible to have fertile CM but not ovulate. That's one of the big reasons to temp. A thermal shift happens right after ovulation, so temping confirms that ovulation has occured (your temps get higher after ovulating- "incubator mode", incase there's a fertilized egg to care for).


----------



## tuppence (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you all for your help and advice. Sadly, AF showed up today so I have the answer to my question.

I'm going to start temping though---I thought charting my CM was enough but know I know. and knowing is half the battle.


----------

